# Ms-222



## victoria_kewi (Apr 21, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can some MS-222?


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

are u using it to assist euthanasia or help with transporting?

if its euthanasia u can pick up clove oil at the pharmacy.


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

I tried to source some in Canada, but ended up buying from Jhemco in the states; a good source for many O (fish) drugs ... 
If it is urgent, I have some; expect 1 to 2 weeks for delivery.


----------



## victoria_kewi (Apr 21, 2010)

I need it for anesthesia. I actually found a local site

http://www.syndel.com/Aqualife-TMS-P43C7.aspx

It's in BC. Anyone has experience with them?

Any idea how long can 10 grams last?


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

victoria_kewi said:


> I need it for anesthesia. I actually found a local site
> 
> http://www.syndel.com/Aqualife-TMS-P43C7.aspx
> 
> ...


i know u need it for anesthesia, i was asking why u need it specifically. if i knew more information about ur goals, i may be able to help u find an alternative method.


----------



## victoria_kewi (Apr 21, 2010)

Death's Sting said:


> i know u need it for anesthesia, i was asking why u need it specifically. if i knew more information about ur goals, i may be able to help u find an alternative method.


Oh I need to do teeth trimming for my puffers.


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is another website you can order from, I know people who have ordered successfully off there

http://www.argent-labs.com/argentwebsite/ms-222.htm

& Good decision on using MS-222 .. clove oil is not very good for fish you plan on keeping healthy!!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

interesting stuff..i hope i do not have to trim my mbu's teeth..


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Crazy, I never knew that their teeth needed trimming.


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

the information that I have read recommends 1/4 teaspoon of Finquel and 1/4 teaspoon of baking soda per gallon of water for anaesthesia.

I can't find any recommendation by the manufacturer to use the baking soda though: here.


----------



## ah_gel (Apr 21, 2010)

darb said:


> the information that I have read recommends 1/4 teaspoon of Finquel and 1/4 teaspoon of baking soda per gallon of water for anaesthesia.
> 
> I can't find any recommendation by the manufacturer to use the baking soda though: here.


Would I need to add baking soda if I use the MS-222 from syndel lab? I've heard that I need 1/4 of 1/4 teaspoon of MS-222 per 1L of water. Is this correct?


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

victoria_kewi said:


> Oh I need to do teeth trimming for my puffers.


ohhh.. i didn't see that coming ahha 

good luck


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

ah_gel said:


> Would I need to add baking soda if I use the MS-222 from syndel lab? I've heard that I need 1/4 of 1/4 teaspoon of MS-222 per 1L of water. Is this correct?


that was my point, there is no recommendation by the manufacturer of Finquel to add baking solution, so I would not.

it is also 1/4 teaspoon per 1 gal, not litre BTW.


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

Today was my SAP dentistry day. I dosed at the above strength and they went under pretty quick, as in about ten seconds. Next time I will reduce the dosage somewhat, less drugs is probably less harmful for the fish in the long run.


----------

